# feral pigeon, can fly a little but hanging/ drooping wing! eep! help!



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

There was a rather cute pigeon waddling outside my work yesterday eating bits and bobs off the floor with a group of other pigeons, i noticed he was hanging his left wings, drooping it close to the floor.
I apporoached him, and when i had him in a corner, i made it easy for him to fly away but he did not, and he was very easy to just pick up.

i have got him here at home, i have checked the wing for breaks, cant feel anything and he has flown about 1-2 meters, but when put in the garden he did not fly. He was had lots of seed.

As i hold him in front of me and extend both wings in and out the right one feels very floppy in comparrison to the left which feels nice and strong, he is not fluffed up or looking too sorry for himself...other than the fact that a horrible lady has been messing with his wings  (me)

Any advice, the local wildlife sanctuary has said they are not going to take in anymore pigeons at the moment because suspected PMV.

thankyou guys!


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

just to add, this little guy is showing no signs of pmv, poops and everything seems fine


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

It does make you wonder how it managed to get where it was and be pottering around with the other pigeons if it can't fly.

It's hard to say but if you've checked it over for possible breaks or punctures it could be that it's severely bruised instead.

I found a juvenile once doing the same, pecking around with a group of pigeons in the centre of town but it definitely couldn't fly off just like yours.
It's wing was dragging also.

I brought it home. It had possibly been attacked or maybe flown into something as the wing (skin), gradually turned the darkest turquoise colour from the bruising. I treated her with Arnica and kept her contained for a few weeks and the wing eventually went back to it's normal position and she gradually started to fly.

If you can't see anything obvious then maybe just keep her contained and under observation and see if anything transpires.

Maybe someone else will come up with some ideas.

Keep us posted as to how she's doing, Good luck.

Janet


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

will do, thanks janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello a drooping wing usually indicates severe injury or a fracture.It would be best to put the pigeon in a dog crate or cat basket so that it does not use the wing for now.

Sometimes a drooping wing can also indicate exhaustion and after rest sometimes rights itself. I had a racing pigeon that had a drooping wing but after several days it lifted again.I think you should suspect a fracture though.
Someone else hopefully will advise you what else to do.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Probably best to suspect the worst but ive had birds do this suffering from badly bruised wings but either way it will take long term recouperation pending on the bruising in best case scenario 2 to 3 weeks rest.


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

okay, thanks for your advice,this really is such a pretty pigeon- they all are but this one is gorgeous. She has flown the distance from the floor up onto the kitchen side...over a meter and remained alert looking, does this behaviour tie in with a suspected fracture?

Also any advice on any extras that i can be giving this little one to strengthen her up and help her out?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mortimersparrow said:


> okay, thanks for your advice,this really is such a pretty pigeon- they all are but this one is gorgeous. She has flown the distance from the floor up onto the kitchen side...over a meter and remained alert looking, does this behaviour tie in with a suspected fracture?
> 
> Also any advice on any extras that i can be giving this little one to strengthen her up and help her out?




Images of recent poops?


Also, yes...make sure he rests the Wing for a couple weeks...no flying...


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

cant upload any at the moment, but they are green and a bit white,he has drank lots today and done some watery ones though...

this is the weird bit he is able to fly and thats the only way he could have been with his flock in our high street, but you still reccomend no flying? was going to put him in the garden for ten minutes if it was fair weather tomorrow and watch him


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

No flying for two weeks.


They will try and fly with injured or even Broken Wings, and, to some degree, can.

However, it is very bad for the injury to allow them to do so.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I agree, she needs to rest the wing, but I think it is a good sign that she can use it a bit.


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

should i be giving him any vitamins or what not?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mortimersparrow said:


> should i be giving him any vitamins or what not?


May help and will certainly do no harm, if you have or can get multi-vits for birds to go in the water or on food.

John


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello with suspected fractures it is not a good idea to let the pigeon fly , at least not for a couple of weeks. It is best to keep the pigeon confined in a dog crate or something similar that the pigeon can see out of so it wont feel isolated. Best wishes Jayne


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

hey! in six days i will have had him two weeks, is it a good idea to pop him in my small garden, there are lots of roofs he could fly up onto and see the rest of the flock, but next door has a dog and cat so that makes me nervous, any ideas? AT least my garden is walled so he is safe in it


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Too soon.


Please wait and continue to be in touch here.

Is he eating well?


How are you keeping him?


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

PHEW PANIC OVER wildlife rescue will take him now on sunday so he can be in an aviary instead of a cat carrier to help him fly again, aaaah, he looks healthy now, just a little pissed off >_<, thanks for your help everyone


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well done, that's a good way for him to get his strength up. Good luck to him. 

I've got two very pissed off Woodies in carriers at the mo, one waiting for masses of feathers to regrow and the other recovering from an encounter with a window. They look at me as if I'm a monster for keeping them in there. 

Janet


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

wohoo panic over, pigeon sorted, took him to wildlife rescue who found small graze on his wing, putting him in aviary until release!


----------

